# Looking to adopt a young mate for my pigeon (SoCal)



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

My pigeon is bored and needs a mate to play with. Gender does not really matter, but I would like a tame pigeon.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello cotdt-

Have you found a friend for your pij? I know there are lots that need rescue in Southern Cal or of course- you could apply for and adopt a pigeon from MickaCoo Pigeon & Dove Rescue.

Click on the link above for an application and to see available birds.

All best,
e


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

Seems like a great idea but I am in SoCal so it would be hard to apply for adoption.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

then you can look on craigs list in the farm and garden section most likely and find one there closer to you ... 
http://geo.craigslist.org/iso/us/ca


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

cotdt said:


> My pigeon is bored and needs a mate to play with. Gender does not really matter, but I would like a tame pigeon.


*Where in in LA do you live.there are plenty of people in SO CAL that have birds that you can get.* GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There are lots of pigeons in need of homes in Southern California. Gender DOES matter .. If you have a male and get another male, it's possible that they will fight and never become friends. What gender is the pigeon you have now?

Terry


----------



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

Cotdt, You can still adopt from Mickocoo! I live in Ny and have adopted from them.


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

TAWhatley said:


> There are lots of pigeons in need of homes in Southern California. Gender DOES matter .. If you have a male and get another male, it's possible that they will fight and never become friends. What gender is the pigeon you have now?
> 
> Terry


It's a 2 month old male bird (judging by the way he puffs out his chest). The other males peck him. He is in his cage right now looking very lonely. He is a rescue, his mother was killed by a broom after attacking someone.

I live in Diamond Bar, CA. I have a car so location isn't really an issue.


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

NYBOY said:


> Cotdt, You can still adopt from Mickocoo! I live in Ny and have adopted from them.


How? Don't you have to attend their classes? 

But I want my bird to try people's tame birds first, before adopting another rescue pigeon which might not be tame. I also want to make sure that the bird doesn't carry any diseases.


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> single pigeon male looking for companionship and long walks on the beach...lol...
> 
> no really hope you find him a freind/mate soon.
> 
> where are all the hens!!! speak up.


Thanks, if any hens are looking at the screen right now here is his pic, maybe they will find him attractive?










For the past week he has been waiting very lonely in front of his house, but no one comes to live with him:










He is sad =/



=/


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

cotdt said:


> How? Don't you have to attend their classes?
> 
> But I want my bird to try people's tame birds first, before adopting another rescue pigeon which might not be tame. I also want to make sure that the bird doesn't carry any diseases.


Fill out the form and email Elizabethy. She will ship or meet with you. I have six kings from her and I live in Georgia. 

Adopt,
Tony


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I'd like to add that just about _any_ pigeon can be tamed. 

All of my foundation birds came to me as angry wing slappin' barking growly adults, from different breeders, all over the country. None were tame upon arrival (except for one, Sylvie, my COF hen). It's amazing what 2 months of quarantine in my house coupled with daily manhandling and cuddling will do!! Even the ornery Friedman was immune to my charms and harassment!

Almost every single one of the previously untame birds will now come when called by name, hop happily into an outstretched hand, nestle in a lap for petting or cuddles, hitch hike a ride into the house on a shoulder or hiding on the back of a sweater, leap onto my shirt to get kisses... only one of my birds is still a little weary of me, my newest addition "370" (an incredible Huysken Van Riel) - and she is definitely coming around. I think she just a little conceited. 

Don't overlook the possibility of discovering a wonderfully tame companion in a rescued pigeon. You may be surprised by what you get in a very short period of time with just a little persistence and TLC - I don't know what I'd do without the wildly varied personalities of my birds who started out totally untame. Of course, I love all the babies I raised that I kept who are tame pets too! But I know even the ultra tame babies I sell to people as companion birds can take a few weeks to settle into their new homes and bond with a new owner. 

As for your concern about disease - you should have those concerns no matter WHO you get a bird from! I can tell you the bird I paid the most for also arrived to me the most sick! A lot of time and money saved her life, and it was 4 months before I felt comfortable letting her in my loft, even after blood work ups and fecal exams confirmed she had fully recovered. You can treat and eliminate bacteria and parasites, and vaccinate against viruses. I suggest a strict quarantine procedure and making certain your birds (new and old) are current on vaccines and meds before letting them anywhere near each other. I'm super strict with my birds, but can happily say that repeated fecal and blood workups have shown I have no canker, cocci, e.coli, salmonella, worms, etc - nor lice, mites, flies, or any other "common" pigeon ailments anywhere in my loft. Ever. Shows what a little precaution and careful measure get ya! 

Best of luck finding your pij a mate! Sounds like a very well loved bird, and yes... he does have a sad little mopey look on his cute little face. LOL


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

You have a wonderful website and wonderful pigeons! How do you tame them? Mine are rescue pigeons as well and they BITE and wingslap. They also bully each other. Once I put Fluffy (this thread's pigeon) into the loft of another pigeon and the bully bit him by the back of the neck and tried to shake the poor life out of him before I intervened. Another one of my pigeons once pushed an old lady off her ladder, and she knew it was my pigeon so I got into some trouble for that. That's why I prefer tame pigeons.

I handle my bully pigeons about twice a week, but they don't seem any tamer. They still bully the younger pigeons and are aggressive toward humans. Maybe they dislike the brand of pellets I am feeding them?

I am in the process of bringing in some King pigeons and we'll see what happens. They are over twice Fluffy's size though, and I can't let them free-fly like Fluffy does since Kings can't home. But, we'll see.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

cotdt said:


> You have a wonderful website and wonderful pigeons! How do you tame them? Mine are rescue pigeons as well and they BITE and wingslap. They also bully each other. Once I put Fluffy (this thread's pigeon) into the loft of another pigeon and the bully bit him by the back of the neck and tried to shake the poor life out of him before I intervened. Another one of my pigeons once pushed an old lady off her ladder, and she knew it was my pigeon so I got into some trouble for that. That's why I prefer tame pigeons.
> 
> I handle my bully pigeons about twice a week, but they don't seem any tamer. They still bully the younger pigeons and are aggressive toward humans. Maybe they dislike the brand of pellets I am feeding them?
> 
> I am in the process of bringing in some King pigeons and we'll see what happens. They are over twice Fluffy's size though, and I can't let them free-fly like Fluffy does since Kings can't home. But, we'll see.


I got six Kings and they loft fly. You can release them at the loft. You cannot take them off and release them and expect them to home. Trap train and let them loft fly. Kings cannot be bullied.

Tony


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello, cotdt

That looks like a cute pigeon living in an unsafe house (neither predator nor rodent proof)... ? 

MickaCoo Pigeon & Dove Rescue has lots of long-distance adopters but there is an application and approval process and really no need for long distance adoption when there are plenty of birds needing homes in Southern Cal. (The free bird care class is required by Mickaboo -our big sister organization- for parrot adoption.)


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks so much!

I handle every single one of my birds nearly every day. If I am in the loft, I make a point to pick up every bird. Every baby, every adult, if they're on eggs, no matter what. Sometimes I am in a rush, so it's a brief interaction. Literally calling them over or picking them up, holding them a few seconds and gently putting them down. Other days (especially weekends) I have more time so I work with each bird for a little while (sometimes a few hours, just depends if one of them is feeling especially needy or cuddly!). Some birds love coming in the house, so I make certain those birds each get some special house time each week. 

I think some people only handle their birds when they need to "do something", like clip a nail, file a beak, vaccinate, give a pill, or something else the bird may not be thrilled with. No wonder the birds are nervous about being handled, LOL! However, if something they think is "unpleasant" only happens once every 200 times they are handled, being handled becomes more enjoyable to them and less scary, and in time they may seek out human interaction on their own, like mine do. I don't tame them using food, just good old fashioned time, patience, persistence, and TLC. They're comfortable with me because I don't let up. (and lots of ear scritches don't hurt either!)

As for bullying each other, it can take time for birds to get used to one another - especially if they are "socially awkward" or not used to being around other pij. Brook took months, and like I've said, sometimes I still have to lock him up for a half hour on a Time Out! Some pigeons are also just troublemakers, and may not be a good fit for the flock you have. You just have to be patient, be there to intervene when necessary, and introduce the troublemaker slowly. I think eventually they learn to be part of a flock in most cases. I do think toys (parakeet type) really help birds displace aggression, keep busy, and mind their own business, and I have them all over my loft. 

I am also careful to house birds of similar size and temperament together (all the breeds I work with are small bodied and generally mellow - I wouldn't put big skittish birds in my loft, for example. I don't want to risk anybody getting hurt).

Good luck!


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

nope. read the thread. i was responding to Cotdt who said "But I want my bird to try people's tame birds first, before adopting another rescue pigeon which might not be tame. I also want to make sure that the bird doesn't carry any diseases." and asked me how I tamed my pigeons.


----------

